# Eagle V-Plow on Honda Rubicon



## jserr68594 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been researching the V-plows that American Eagle sells. They offer the blade in 60" or 66" (When Straight). The larger blade measures 58" when in the "V" position. Here is a picture of the larger plow:










I have a Honda Rubicon 500. The measurement from outside edge to edge on the front tires is about 43". I plow a 850' rural driveway with it currently with a 60" Moose County Plow.

Which blade do you think will work best? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Every Eagle V plow I can find on various sites has been discontinued. Where are you planning to purchase yours?


----------



## jserr68594 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.shadetreepowersports.com/V-Force-Plow-Blade-Black-60-p/46-2919.htm


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you. I am considering a V plow and have the same question so I am interested in the answer.


----------



## whitegoldrider (Jan 24, 2014)

How does your machine hold up with your current set-up with the amount of snow you get and the driveway terrain? If you lose traction often, I would go with the smaller blade. If it holds up ok, I would try the bigger blade and if it's too much for your machine, plow mostly in the v-blade position and if plowing with straight blade, just don't push with a full blade. Maybe take a 3/4 or even 1/2 pass. Also, if it were me, I would go with a mid-mount since your chassis is on the smaller side to better balance the stress across your frame. Just my thoughts though. Good luck with whatever you end il with and post up pics when you get a chance.


----------

